# can someone please tell me what kind of fish this is?



## joeshmoe (Nov 29, 2007)

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad22 ... re3051.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad22 ... re3050.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad22 ... re3050.jpg

just got him today, i would like to know so i can find out more about him

Thanks!


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

My vote would be Port Acara (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2344) but I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Same photos of the fish are in another thread started under a different name. I'm pretty sure it is ex_Cichlasoma atromaculatum_, a very unique looking species; I had to double check a few photos, and even then I'm not certain. I do hope there is more than the one fish, these are very rare and need to be bred.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Chrome...no kidding it is rare, can barely find pictures of them...looks like they are also known as "Amphilophus atromaculatus" as well. That would be cool if it is cause they are quite pretty!


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

I have serious doubts that it is exCichlasoma atromaculatum, as this fish lacks that species very distinctive markings. Markings that are actually peculiar to that species. Most notably the black spot on the anal fin is absent, amongst other markings. I have doubts if a red eye would fit with that species either.

I think it might be an Austroloheros species. Possibly Austroloheros sp. "red ceibal".


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

bernie comeau said:


> I think it might be an Austroloheros species. Possibly Austroloheros sp. "red ceibal".


That was my first instinct upon seeing it.

The snout looks too rounded for ex_Heros atromaculatum_ in addititon to other things *bernie* mentioned.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

As I also mentioned in the other thread...looks like a red ceibal to me.


----------



## jimchan (May 27, 2010)

While it is different from my aequidens tetramerus (thanks to bernie comeau for helping me with the identificaiton!), I think they make good relatives to each other.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim-chan/s ... 025104683/


----------

